# Some Shaq/Suns News and Links



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Kinda surprised how no one pasted anything about Shaq's first practice as well as all the other info that's popped up recently.

Anyways, here's the recent news and links. Keep in mind I did not post the full stories of each, just a tidbit. So obviously, click on the title link to get the full scoop. Here ya go:

Shaq Makes Statement in First Suns Practice



> For Suns fans, there’s actually something very reassuring about a 6-10 Amaré Stoudemire being the one to refer to his new teammate as “Big Man.”
> 
> Shaquille O’Neal took part in his first Suns team practice Monday, rattling both the US Airways Center’s practice court rims and a few unlucky recipients of his patented pick and rolls in the hour-long session in front of the coaching staff and front office.
> 
> ...


Suns Must Shaq-Proof Baskets on Practice Court



> Shaquille O’Neal still hasn’t played a game for the Phoenix Suns, but his impact continues to be felt through US Airways Center. And the latest epicenter is the team’s practice court.
> 
> After watching a few of Shaq’s thunderous dunks during a personal workout Sunday and in practice Monday, some of his new teammates have strongly requested that the team reinforce the apparatus currently supporting the two baskets at the team’s practice court.
> 
> Brian Skinner and Sean Marks are the players who now have the task of guarding O’Neal in practice and would be the first ones in the path of any possible falling debris.


Suns Make Room For Daddy



> He took part in his first Suns practice Monday, and first practice anywhere in almost a month. And while Shaquille O’Neal said he was happy with the progress of his injured hip, his conditioning may keep him on the sidelines until the team returns from the All-Star break next week.
> 
> “It was terrible. I’m not going to sit here and tell you otherwise,” said O’Neal, who hasn’t played since Jan. 21 and hadn’t been on a practice floor until Sunday.
> 
> ...


Top 10 Reasons Why the Shaq Trade Will Work



> After just missing a Finals trip last year and boasting the top record in the Western Conference this season, some fans wondered why the Suns decided to trade forward Shawn Marion and guard Marcus Banks to the Miami Heat in exchange for center Shaquille O'Neal. Here are the top 10 reasons why this deal will make the Suns more equipped for a championship run:
> 
> *1. Interior Defense*
> The main criticism of the Suns has been whether or not their fast-paced style would be able to carry them through The Finals. Due to the fact they like to push the tempo, they went smaller than most teams by using an undersized-center in Amaré Stoudemire and placing 6-7 Marion at the power forward. Now with the addition of O’Neal, there is a true presence in the middle that will deter opposing players who attempt to drive the lane. His defense should also limit the amount of second-chance points and offensive rebounds garnered by opposing clubs.
> ...


ESPN's Weekend Daily Dime: Fallout from the Shaq deal



> PHOENIX -- Will eight more helpings of Shaquille O'Neal trade fallout be enough to get you through the weekend?
> 
> • It wouldn't be fair to isolate Shawn Marion as some sort of lone scapegoat for the frequently joyless nature of the Suns' season. Coaches and teammates have occasionally been just as frustrated over the years with the swaying focus of Amare Stoudemire, which contributed to what we've been writing in recent days about the organization's growing belief that the team's core needed a shakeup.
> 
> ...


Enjoy!! ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good post Meir. 

I found the reinforcement to the rims very humorous. But that's just how big of a man Shaquille O'Neal is. 

Sounds pretty good, but I think O'Neal will benefit greatly from the All-Star break.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Heys guys, cant the Suns get someone like Patterson for the 13th spot?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I agree, the reinforced practice hoops has to be the best part of that!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, thanks Seuss. Yeah, I found the whole article about having to reinforce the rims pretty humorous.


----------

